# Ultimo tango



## Old Asudem (25 Marzo 2008)

L'altra sera con un'amica ci siamo guardate Ultimo tango a parigi.
Avevo provato a guardarlo tanti anni fa col mio ex marito e non siamo riusciti ad andare oltre al quarto d'ora..una palla tremenda (anatema!!. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ..)
Questa volta mi sono imposta di andare avanti, impavida, fino alla fine.
Du palle, dottore, du palle...l'ho trovato noioso, lentissimo, assolutamente lontano anni luce da essere un capolavoro..A voi è piaciuto?mi rendo conto cheall'epoca abbia avuto un impatto diverso ma oggi?? 

Piccola chicca a dimostrazione della mia coglionaggine: prima scena, visione sulla città e sui palazzi. Io con l'aria sagace e concentrata che dico:non capisco se è londra o parigi..


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> L'altra sera con un'amica ci siamo guardate Ultimo tango a parigi.
> Avevo provato a guardarlo tanti anni fa col mio ex marito e non siamo riusciti ad andare oltre al quarto d'ora..una palla tremenda (anatema!!.
> 
> 
> ...


Se già fai autocritica così...a noi che rimane da dire?!?!? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





LAPIDIAMOTI!!!


----------



## Lettrice (25 Marzo 2008)

EVVIVA!!!!

Brugolaaa... porta le pietre!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Marzo 2008)

Per me è legato a quando è uscito e a quel che vi proiettavo io, forse, più che a quel che era proiettato sullo schermo, in tempi in cui uscivi dal cinema che puzzavi di fumo e il film lo potevi vedere a fila dal primo all'ultimo spettacolo.
Ho l'età di Maria Scheineder e non mi sembrava messa bene...(bei tempi) e Marlon Brando un vecchio sfatto.
Per me è il film dell'amore tormentato.
Tutto il resto di Bertolucci l'ho trovato manierato, forzato e, spesso, irritante.
Ma "Ultimo tango" resta quel che era stato per me: adoravo il loro primo incontro.


----------



## brugola (25 Marzo 2008)

il primo pietrone lo tiro io!!!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




medusa...guardami qui e fai cheese

ps. cmq marlon  in ultimo tango era ancora trombabilissimo!!


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Marzo 2008)

ma si l'inizio è intrigante ma poi diventa di una noia totale.
sapevo che mi avreste lapidata 

	
	
		
		
	


	













lui è bellissimo ma che c'entra?

Brugola è ora che tu lo sappia: sei una fava


----------



## brugola (25 Marzo 2008)

la cosa che mi aveva  lasciata un pò perplessa quando l'avevo visto è che a parte la scena dove stanno nudi seduti per terra lui quando tromba è sempre rigorosamente vestito  

	
	
		
		
	


	




speravo di vedergli una fettina di culo e invece....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> il primo pietrone lo tiro io!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Asudem ha detto:


> ma si l'inizio è intrigante ma poi diventa di una noia totale.
> sapevo che mi avreste lapidata
> 
> 
> ...


Per una quarantenne, ma non per una ventenne...
Poi Brando è uno di quegli uomini che hanno un qualcosa che mi respinge...

No il film non è noioso.
Certo ora siamo, ancor più di allora, abituati a un ritmo americano. All'epoca eravamo abituati ai tempi degli sceneggiati tv in bianco e nero che avevano tempi letterari. Le lentezze sono volute e funzionali.

Ho espresso più volte il timore che il ritmo dei film si sia tradotto in frenesia nel vivere le relazioni...


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Marzo 2008)

bhè, io l'ho trovato noioso e stra sopravvalutato.
So che son voce fuori dal coro ma tant'è..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> bhè, io l'ho trovato noioso e stra sopravvalutato.
> So che son voce fuori dal coro ma tant'è..


Hai presente il ritmo dei film di Igman Bergman?


----------



## brugola (25 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Brugola è ora che tu lo sappia: sei una fava


eh capirai...è che non sono sicura di aver ancora trovato il mio pecorino....


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Hai presente il ritmo dei film di Igman Bergman?


si...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> si...


Meravigliose opere.


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Meravigliose opere.


non lo metto in dubbio. Io non sono abbastanza profonda ed intelligente da apprezzarle. Lo dico senza malizia perchè mi rendo conto di trovare noiosi e sopravalutati molti registi che la stra grande maggioranza delle persone considera  dei miti.


----------



## Old Holly (25 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non lo metto in dubbio. Io non sono abbastanza profonda ed intelligente da apprezzarle. Lo dico senza malizia perchè mi rendo conto di trovare noiosi e sopravalutati molti registi che la stra grande maggioranza delle persone considera  dei miti.


Buon pomeriggio!

Quoto perchè in parte la penso come te.
Ci sono film che sono osannati dalla critica e a volte anche dal pubblico che   non apprezzo, probabilmente per limiti miei, in particolare, io non ci trovo niente nei film di Fellini.
Bergman invece, tratta temi che a volte mi interessano e sviscerano problemi che in qualche modo sento particolarmente; ricordo ad esempio "Sinfonia d'autunno" che parla dei rapporti madre/figlia.
Ultimo tango a Parigi non mi è piaciuto nè all'uscita nè adesso, è lento e noioso, tanto fumo e poco arrosto, detto in parole spicciole.


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Marzo 2008)

...  a parte il fatto che si chiamava Ingmar... e non Ingam... ma voglio dire.... lasciando da parte tutto...  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Ultimo tango a Parigi -noioso?
è tutto tranne che un film sul sesso, per chi non lo avesse capito...
già, appunto...


----------



## brugola (25 Marzo 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ... a parte il fatto che si chiamava Ingmar... e non Ingam... ma voglio dire.... *lasciando da parte tutto*...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e perchè non lasci da parte tutto tutto??


----------



## Lettrice (25 Marzo 2008)

Brugola... vai a prendere altre pietre va...


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> e perchè non lasci da parte tutto tutto??


che cazz di domanda.
passami la brugola da 16 e non fare domande...


----------



## brugola (25 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Brugola... vai a prendere altre pietre va...


senti mi duole la mano, se iniziassimo ad usare la cerbottana???
fa fine e non impegna


----------



## Old Holly (25 Marzo 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ...  a parte il fatto che si chiamava Ingmar... e non Ingam... ma voglio dire.... lasciando da parte tutto...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi sembra chiaro che sia stato un errore di battitura.

Che ultimo tango non sia un film sul sesso, c'ero arrivata.
Che sia palloso è una mia opinione personale.


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Brugola... vai a prendere altre pietre va...

























scusa sai, ma se siete limitati... non sarà mica colpa mia anche di quello...?
tiratemi le pietre... e dopo?


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Marzo 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Mi sembra chiaro che sia stato un errore di battitura.
> 
> Che ultimo tango non sia un film sul sesso, c'ero arrivata.
> Che sia palloso è una mia opinione personale.


come dubitarne...


----------



## brugola (25 Marzo 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> scusa sai, ma se siete limitati... non sarà mica colpa mia anche di quello...?
> tiratemi le pietre... e dopo?


comincia a prenderti una bella pietrata in mezzo agli occhi.
Poi quando ti risvegli magari ne riparliamo.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ps. limitati...ah ah ah


----------



## Lettrice (25 Marzo 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ...  a parte il fatto che si chiamava Ingmar... e non Ingam... ma voglio dire.... lasciando da parte tutto...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il tuo e' un intervento inutile e fastidioso... tu hai _chiaramente_ capito il film... ma non spieghi un cippo a noi poveri _ignoranti_... non togli nulla non porti nulla...

Un insignificante aborto di intervento...


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> comincia a prenderti una bella pietrata in mezzo agli occhi.
> Poi quando ti risvegli magari ne riparliamo....
> 
> 
> ...


la risata è fuori luogo. ma sarò magnanima...
di pietrate ne ho prese parecchie. sarà per quello che non ho paura di prenderne alcuna da chi non ha mira?


----------



## brugola (25 Marzo 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> la risata è fuori luogo. ma sarò magnanima...
> di pietrate ne ho prese parecchie. sarà per quello che non ho paura di prenderne alcuna da chi non ha mira?


vedi che invecchiando impari?
già provare ad essere magnanima è un passetto avanti.
passin passet anche tu vedrai la luce..

mi ha sempre colpito  questo tuo essere maledettamente vissuta...


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Il tuo e' un intervento inutile e fastidioso... tu hai _chiaramente_ capito il film... ma non spieghi un cippo a noi poveri _ignoranti_... non togli nulla non porti nulla...
> 
> Un insignificante aborto di intervento...


infatti. è la gente come te che argomenta...  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















io mi limito a sparare cazzate, se non altro non ho la presunzione di sapere.


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> vedi che invecchiando impari?
> già provare ad essere magnanima è un passetto avanti.
> passin passet anche tu vedrai la luce..
> 
> mi ha sempre colpito questo tuo essere maledettamente vissuta...


vai a cagare e passami la brugola del 16 che ti ho chiesto.
ma che ohhh, tutti fancazzisti qui dentro?


----------



## brugola (25 Marzo 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> vai a cagare e passami la brugola del 16 che ti ho chiesto.
> ma che ohhh, tutti fancazzisti qui dentro?


rude e dannata!! ahhh  che sangue che mi fai....


----------



## Lettrice (25 Marzo 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> infatti. è la gente come te che argomenta...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La gente come me argomenta perche' almeno ha qualcosa da dire, ha delle "convinzioni"... che non ha nulla a che vedere con la presunzione di sapere cui fantastico esempio ne e' il tuo post di sopra...


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> rude e dannata!! ahhh che sangue che mi fai....


lo so. non lo sapessi ma lo so... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




brugoletta, lo sai che ti adoro. 
sono stronza ma a te ti adoro perché alla fine sei come me.


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> La gente come me argomenta perche' almeno ha qualcosa da dire, ha delle "convinzioni"... che non ha nulla a che vedere con la presunzione di sapere cui fantastico esempio ne e' il tuo post di sopra...


va bè, va bè...


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Marzo 2008)

oh, sentite... sapete dove trovarmi per litigare. con te lettrice ne convengo che è meglio di no. sei troppo in qua per litigare con me.
ma quelle stronze di asmuden o come cazz si chiama, brugoletta e madame conserva sanno dove trovarmi.
e nun c'è storia a litigà con altre... altra storia, altra situazione, altro tutto...


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Marzo 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> infatti. è la gente come te che argomenta...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma se io ho postato proprio dicendo che non so come mai piace tanto cosa parli di presunzione di sapere?
hai solo voglia di tirare qualche sputacchiata su quanto sei avanti o cosa?
che palle che sei diventata , marò
che poi, dove hai letto che è solo un film sul sesso?

dì la verità, hai solo voglia di una bella e sana scazzottata.
Mi sun chì 

	
	
		
		
	


	




miii che impedita: sono ASUDEM!!


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma se io ho postato proprio dicendo che non so come mai piace tanto cosa parli di presunzione di sapere?
> hai solo voglia di tirare qualche sputacchiata su quanto sei avanti o cosa?
> che palle che sei diventata , marò


 
ma roba da matti, qui dentro. ma quale avanti e quale indietro? ma sei fuori o cosa?
si vede che è da tanto che non litighi sul serio con me. ti sei mezza arruginita a dare mezza ragione e mezzo torto.
vai a cagare anche tu.
e cambiati il nick che sa di armaduk.


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Marzo 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma roba da matti, qui dentro. ma quale avanti e quale indietro? ma sei fuori o cosa?
> si vede che è da tanto che non litighi sul serio con me. ti sei mezza arruginita a dare mezza ragione e mezzo torto.
> vai a cagare anche tu.
> e cambiati il nick che sa di armaduk.


eh lo so, un po' invecchiata lo sono..non posso negarlo. C'ho pure le storiacce col tipo..
è che sto' lavorando come un somaro e non riesco a concentrarmi come si deve per litigare.
Rimandiamo a domani?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




'zzo c'entra armaduk con asudem??


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> 'zzo c'entra armaduk con asudem??


c'entra, c'entra... ci hanno un non so ché di musicale che li accomuna...
armaduk è rock e asmuden è... che ne so... 'na robba tipo folck finnico... ma sempre rock.
se volete vi innalzo anche un totem con su una lapide che in eterna memoria reciterà:
amudsen was heare whit his dog armaduk and her friend asudem...


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Marzo 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> se volete vi innalzo anche un totem con su una lapide che in eterna memoria reciterà:
> amudsen was heare whit his dog armaduk and his friend asudem...


fai un po' come ti gira


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> fai un po' come ti gira


a questo punto... non mi resta altro da fare.
se una è ciotta, ciotta resta...


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Marzo 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> a questo punto... non mi resta altro da fare.
> .


eh si. non resta altro da fare...
non è che anche tu ti sei arrugginita??


----------



## Old Italia1 (25 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> bhè, io l'ho trovato noioso e stra sopravvalutato.
> So che son voce fuori dal coro ma tant'è..


 allora siamo in due....due palle pazzesche....pomposo (nella sua ridicola e perfino troppo esplicita intenzione di insegnare qualcosa)  fino alla nausea...
voglio fare un esempio di film che con Ultimo Tango non c'entra una fava.
Qualche giorno fa hanno dato a tardissima serata "Secondo Ponzio Pilato". *All'apparenza* superficiale e forse anche un po' didascalico, ma è tutto quello che per me deve avere un film che mi lascia qualcosa: semplicità...
come è difficile essere semplici e ARRIVARE al cuore delle cose lo stesso....


*OT:* ovviamente vi consiglio di riguardarlo e per chi non lo conoscesse di visionarlo e per questi ultimi fare attenzione alla scena di Flavio Bucci (Erode) quando parla della strage degli innocenti....semplicemente magnifica


----------



## Old Addos (25 Marzo 2008)

*Già*

Ricordo l' atmosfera cupa e la sensazione di precarietà ed infelicità che i personaggi mi trasmettevano.


----------



## Old Italia1 (25 Marzo 2008)

Addos ha detto:


> Ricordo l' atmosfera cupa e la sensazione di precarietà ed infelicità che i personaggi mi trasmettevano.


si, ma ti è piaciuto?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> allora siamo in due....due palle pazzesche....pomposo (nella sua ridicola e perfino troppo esplicita intenzione di insegnare qualcosa) fino alla nausea...
> voglio fare un esempio di film che con Ultimo Tango non c'entra una fava.
> Qualche giorno fa hanno dato a tardissima serata "Secondo Ponzio Pilato". *All'apparenza* superficiale e forse anche un po' didascalico, ma è tutto quello che per me deve avere un film che mi lascia qualcosa: semplicità...
> come è difficile essere semplici e ARRIVARE al cuore delle cose lo stesso....
> ...


Mi spiace non aver visto "Secondo Ponzio Pilato".
Vedo che Ultimo tango ti fa l'impressione che a me fanno tutti i film di Bertlucci.
Però i film sono spesso legati al momento in cui sono stati fatti e quello è un film datato.


----------



## Old Italia1 (25 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi spiace non aver visto "Secondo Ponzio Pilato".
> Vedo che Ultimo tango ti fa l'impressione che a me fanno tutti i film di Bertlucci.
> Però i film sono spesso legati al momento in cui sono stati fatti e quello è un film datato.


visto o ri-visto? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








comunque secondo me un film dello stesso tenore qualcuno potrebbe farlo anche adesso...e credo che mi appallerebbe lo stesso...
tra bertolucci e antonioni non saprei chi gettare dalla torre....forse mi getterei da solo...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> visto o ri-visto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quando l'hanno ridato non ho avuto voglia di vederlo...


----------



## Old Italia1 (25 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quando l'hanno ridato non ho avuto voglia di vederlo...


peccato....
ma non ho ancora capito se lo hai mai visto oppure non hai avuto voglia di vederlo pur non avendolo mai visto...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> peccato....
> ma non ho ancora capito se lo hai mai visto oppure non hai avuto voglia di vederlo pur non avendolo mai visto...


L'ho detto: l'ho visto e più volte quando è uscito e mi era piaciuto moltissimo, allora. Pur non essendomi identificata in nessuno dei due protagonisti (cosa strana perché mi piaceva molto "sentire" i personaggi) mi era piaciuto il loro rapporto tormentato.


----------



## Old Italia1 (25 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> L'ho detto: l'ho visto e più volte quando è uscito e mi era piaciuto moltissimo, allora. Pur non essendomi identificata in nessuno dei due protagonisti (cosa strana perché mi piaceva molto "sentire" i personaggi) mi era piaciuto il loro rapporto tormentato.


io devo essere stupido...tu mi sa parli di "ultimo tango" e io di "secondo ponzio pilato"


----------



## Mari' (25 Marzo 2008)

Film molto discusso ... io l'ho visto, che palle  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  anche se Brando e' Marlon Brando


La cosa strana e' che non ha incassato molto, ne nel 72 quando usci'

http://www.hitparadeitalia.it/bof/boi/boi1971-72.htm


e ne nel 87 quando fu (riabilitato?)  

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://www.hitparadeitalia.it/bof/boi/boi1987-88.htm


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> io devo essere stupido...tu mi sa parli di "ultimo tango" e io di "secondo ponzio pilato"


No "Secondo Ponzio Pilato" non l'ho mai visto. Sono distratta


----------



## Old Italia1 (25 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> No "Secondo Ponzio Pilato" non l'ho mai visto. Sono distratta


ecco...scaricatelo allora!!!


----------



## MariLea (25 Marzo 2008)

A me è piaciuto molto, 
in genere prima vedo il film e poi, se mi è piaciuto, leggo le critiche...
un film mi piace quando ci entro dentro e vivo la storia... quando mi dà emozione..
con ultimo tango mi è successo, con i films di Fellini, grande maestro riconosciuto... MAI!
Ogni opera va considerata nel contesto del tempo in cui si svolge... dopo Bergman ed Antononi, autori dell'incomunicabilità, un film come "l'ultimo tango a Parigi" potrebbe considerarsi un risoluzione (fisica) per superare la distanza tra i sessi e la solitudine umana... una comunicazione che coinvolge solo i corpi... solo che anche qui, alla fine, qualcuno si fa male...


----------



## Old Italia1 (25 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> A me è piaciuto molto,
> in genere prima vedo il film e poi, se mi è piaciuto, leggo le critiche...
> un film mi piace quando ci entro dentro e vivo la storia... quando mi dà emozione..
> con ultimo tango mi è successo, con i films di Fellini, grande maestro riconosciuto... MAI!
> Ogni opera va considerata nel contesto del tempo in cui si svolge... dopo Bergman ed Antononi, autori dell'incomunicabilità, un film come "l'ultimo tango a Parigi" potrebbe considerarsi un risoluzione (fisica) per superare la distanza tra i sessi e la solitudine umana... una comunicazione che coinvolge solo i corpi... solo che anche qui, alla fine, qualcuno si fa male...


tutto vero 

	
	
		
		
	


	












 ...ma che palle però.....


----------



## MariLea (25 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> tutto vero
> 
> 
> 
> ...


probabilmente me le farò io con "Secondo Ponzio Pilato"


----------



## Old Italia1 (25 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> probabilmente me le farò io con "Secondo Ponzio Pilato"
























almeno io l'ho visto "ultimo tango".....
vuoi mettere manfredi e la sandrelli con quei due li'?


----------



## MariLea (25 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> almeno io l'ho visto "ultimo tango".....
> vuoi mettere manfredi e la sandrelli con quei due li'?


beh... se preferisci la Sandrelli, nulla da dire...
ma, se permetti, io preferisco mille volte Brando anche in quel periodo lì...


----------



## Old Italia1 (25 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> beh... se preferisci la Sandrelli, nulla da dire...
> ma, se permetti, io preferisco mille volte Brando anche in quel periodo lì...


alla faccia dell'incomunicabilità.....


----------



## MariLea (25 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> alla faccia dell'incomunicabilità.....


buonanima  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   e che sono medium io?


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Marzo 2008)

Brando in ultimo tango è spettacolare, fisicamente.Un figo da paura anche se nel Bounty era l'apoteosi
Al di là della pallosità del film ho cercato di capire cosa voleva dire bertolucci (che assieme a Fellini, Antonioni, Bergman trovo di una noia mortale).
Nulla di nuovo. Un uomo e una donna, due destini diversi e lontani, una passione impossibile (come spesso accade), due mondi diversi che cercano di crearsene uno che li unisca e che non ha storia.
Niente di nuovo, niente di orginale.
insomma , prima di questo ci sono duecento film che trovo valga la pena di vedere senza la pruderie della sodomizzazione e gli 8 minuti di censura più famosi della storia..
tiè


----------



## Old Vulvia (25 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> A me è piaciuto molto,
> in genere prima vedo il film e poi, se mi è piaciuto, leggo le critiche...
> un film mi piace quando ci entro dentro e vivo la storia... quando mi dà emozione..
> con ultimo tango mi è successo, con i films di Fellini, grande maestro riconosciuto... MAI!
> Ogni opera va considerata nel contesto del tempo in cui si svolge... dopo Bergman ed Antononi, autori dell'incomunicabilità, un film come "l'ultimo tango a Parigi" potrebbe considerarsi un risoluzione (fisica) per superare la distanza tra i sessi e la solitudine umana... una comunicazione che coinvolge solo i corpi... *solo che anche qui, alla fine, qualcuno si fa male*...


Lo stile cinematografico di Bertolucci non è nelle mie corde però "Ultimo tango" è forse il suo unico film, tra quelli visti, che ho guardato con interesse.
L'illusione di poter "tener fuori" la vita reale ha sempre un certo fascino, anche se poi immancabilmente ci si fa del male.


----------



## MariLea (25 Marzo 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Lo stile cinematografico di Bertolucci non è nelle mie corde però "Ultimo tango" è forse il suo unico film, tra quelli visti, che ho guardato con interesse.
> *L'illusione di poter "tener fuori" la vita reale ha sempre un certo fascino*, anche se poi immancabilmente ci si fa del male.


Ecco, e questo non credo fosse un tema trattato prima in altri film... (Persichè confermi?)
e ancora in molti ci stanno provando...


----------



## MK (25 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> L'altra sera con un'amica ci siamo guardate Ultimo tango a parigi.
> Avevo provato a guardarlo tanti anni fa col mio ex marito e non siamo riusciti ad andare oltre al quarto d'ora..una palla tremenda (anatema!!.
> 
> 
> ...


No scusa ma non ci credo... Noioso? Lo trovi noioso? Capisco che vederlo adesso è un po' datato ma... noioso proprio no... 

E' ASSOLUTAMENTE un capolavoro.


----------



## MK (25 Marzo 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> Ultimo tango a Parigi -noioso?
> è tutto tranne che un film sul sesso, per chi non lo avesse capito...
> già, appunto...


 
E tanto per cambiare sono d'accordo con te.


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Marzo 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> *No scusa ma non ci credo.*.. Noioso? Lo trovi noioso? Capisco che vederlo adesso è un po' datato ma... noioso proprio no...
> 
> E' ASSOLUTAMENTE un capolavoro.


no, certo.dicevo tanto per dire..


----------



## MK (25 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> no, certo.dicevo tanto per dire..


Non voglio certo polemizzare. Ognuno la pensa come vuole, ma giudicare Ultimo tango a Parigi un film noioso... beh... e ribeh...

Certo, è arte e non evasione, su questo concordo...


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Marzo 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Non voglio certo polemizzare. Ognuno la pensa come vuole, ma giudicare Ultimo tango a Parigi un film noioso... beh... e ribeh...
> 
> Certo, è arte e non evasione, su questo concordo...


eccerto. Infatti quando l'ho messo su mi son detta: partiamo per quest'evasione a tutto tondo...


----------



## MK (25 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> eccerto. Infatti quando l'ho messu su mi son detta: partiamo per quest'evasione a tutto tondo...
> ma ogni tanto rileggi quello che scrivi?


 
Ma sai trovare noioso Bertolucci... comunque prova con La sposa turca , magari è un amore tormentato che non ti annoia, più moderno, veloce... certo un po' estremo...


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Marzo 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ma sai trovare noioso Bertolucci... comunque prova con La sposa turca , magari è un amore tormentato che non ti annoia, più moderno, veloce... certo un po' estremo...


sarà che mi piace apprezzare un regista perchè dice qualcosa a me e non perchè lo dice a tutti.
non è che se la massa dice che bertolucci è un genio io lo prendo come un dato di fatto.
comunque i gusti non sono discutibili.
a me non è piaciuto.
punto
a te si
punto


----------



## Old Vulvia (25 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> Ecco, e questo non credo fosse un tema trattato prima in altri film... (Persichè confermi?)
> e ancora in molti ci stanno provando...


In chiave comica, la Wertmuller ha fatto naufragare la "bottana industriale" e "gennarino carunchio" su un isola deserta..


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Marzo 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> In chiave comica, la Wertmuller ha fatto naufragare la "bottana industriale" e "gennarino carunchio" su un isola deserta..


vero è 

	
	
		
		
	


	








naturaccia di merda


----------



## MK (25 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sarà che mi piace apprezzare un regista perchè dice qualcosa a me e non perchè lo dice a tutti.
> non è che se la massa dice che bertolucci è un genio io lo prendo come un dato di fatto.
> comunque i gusti non sono discutibili.
> a me non è piaciuto.
> ...


Ma certo... ci mancherebbe. Però non è che la massa vada a vedere Bertolucci eh...

Comunque se non l'hai ancora visto te lo consiglio il film di F.Akin.


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Marzo 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ma certo... ci mancherebbe. Però non è che la massa vada a vedere Bertolucci eh...
> 
> Comunque se non l'hai ancora visto te lo consiglio il film di F.Akin.


ma è quello in cui la moglie si rivela un trans?


----------



## MK (25 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma è quello in cui la moglie si rivela un trans?


Ma no... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





















è questo

http://www.youtube.com/v/eoldWMsvmGY&hl=en

Il regista è turco ma molta anima tedesca... ahhhhhhhhhhh che nostalgia...


----------



## Old Vulvia (25 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> Ecco, e questo non credo fosse un tema trattato prima in altri film... (Persichè confermi?)
> e ancora in molti ci stanno provando...


Me ne viene in mente un altro: _Une liaison pornographique_ di Fonteyne. Potrebbe essere una trasposizione recente di "Ultimo tango", anche se manca l'intensità magnetica di Marlon Brando e del suo personaggio alla deriva.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Marzo 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> In chiave comica, la Wertmuller ha fatto naufragare la "bottana industriale" e "gennarino carunchio" su un isola deserta..


E' stato fatto dopo Ultimo tango e affronta più il tema della lotta di classe...
Il contesto degli anni settanta è difficile da comprendere per chi non li ha vissuti...


----------



## Old Italia1 (26 Marzo 2008)

Ultimo tango a Parigi è ARTE, di una noia mortale e asfissiante, ma è ARTE.
Anche il film della Werthmuller è arte...solo che siccome non è un cinema inquieto, non è amore er morte è meno interessante 

	
	
		
		
	


	
































e come diceva un artista in un film artistico...è una cagata pazzesca.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















​


----------



## Old Italia1 (26 Marzo 2008)

ma poi dico, chi ama l'amore e morte, perchè non si suicida direttamente e così non rompe più i marroni?

a me fa venire in mente questo.....devi essere sempre così... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BDYC0GbpTUI


----------



## MK (26 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il contesto degli anni settanta è difficile da comprendere per chi non li ha vissuti...


Direttamente o di riflesso, vero...


----------



## brugola (26 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> eccerto. Infatti quando l'ho messo su mi son detta: partiamo per quest'evasione a tutto tondo...












la prox volta se vuoi partire per un'evasione a tutto tondo ti offro io qualcosina..
cmq io speravo di vedere almeno le chiappe di marlon ...che diciamocelo...c'ha dei bei pezzi dentro..


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> la prox volta se vuoi partire per *un'evasione a tutto tondo* ti offro io qualcosina..
> cmq *io speravo di vedere almeno le chiappe di marlon* ...che diciamocelo...c'ha dei bei pezzi dentro..


Per quell'evasione lì se vuoi ti mando la foto delle mie..


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Per quell'evasione lì se vuoi ti mando la foto delle mie..


ma lei intendeva il marlon d'annata non quello della fine


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma lei intendeva il marlon d'annata non quello della fine


Vabbeh...a te non la mando!!


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Vabbeh...a te non la mando!!


----------



## La Lupa (26 Marzo 2008)

Di una noia mortale.


A proposito di gente che va al cesso con la porta aperta...


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Di una noia mortale.
> 
> 
> A proposito di gente che va al cesso con la porta aperta...
















che poi , tutte ste scene per l'imburrata...( o la burrata), daiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> che poi , tutte ste scene per l'imburrata...( o la burrata), daiiiiiiiiiii


Ma lo sai che la faccenda del burro non era neanche prevista nel copione? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





venne in mente se ricordo bene a uno dei cameramen...che si stava mangiando un panino col burro!!


----------



## La Lupa (26 Marzo 2008)

Pensa un pò te!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Naaa... io l'ho visto quand'ero molto giovane, ovviamente per curiosità latticide... e già m'ha lasciato il tempo che ha trovato allora.

Poi c'ho riprovato abbastanza di recente, volendo provare un'altra lettura avendo già imparato tutto sul latte e i suoi derivati, ma non ho trovato proprio nulla che catturasse la mia attenzione e ho spento l'apparecchio.


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma lo sai che la faccenda del burro non era neanche prevista nel copione?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


figuriamoci se stava mangiando wurstel e crauti


----------



## La Lupa (26 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> figuriamoci se stava mangiando wurstel e crauti


Bè... magari un paio di paroline le avrebbero dette... se non altro se la senape fosse stata piccante...


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Bè... magari un paio di paroline le avrebbero dette... se non altro se la senape fosse stata piccante...


una bella pennellata di mostarda piccante non ci sarebbe stata male


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ... a parte il fatto che si chiamava Ingmar... e non Ingam... ma voglio dire.... lasciando da parte tutto...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
a me non è dispiaciuto...però, anna ...
ma tutta questa supponenza l'hai attinta dal samurai della garbatella?
sempre a parlare di presunzione e poi te ne vieni toma toma cacchiacacchia ...
aspetto sempre il giorno che gli alieni liberino la shine che conoscevo


----------

